# Air cool hood Vs. open and AC in room



## Bleek187 (May 26, 2011)

i have a 1,000w HPS in a 8" air cooled raptor hood.

i have a 18,000btu Window mounted AC unit.

The grow room is 12ft X 6ft. 

outdoor temps are getting high. (80s during my light cycle)

its a sealed room with co2 injection and dehumidifyer.. i run a can fan on it now with 8" insolated duct.. air comes from outside, thru the light, and back outside.. rite now temps stay between 60-70 during lights on and between 50-60 lights off.. 

Now the prob is that my glass gets COVERD with all kinds of pollen and after a week or 2 its just way 2 much.. the raptor doesnt swing open so its very hard to clean.. i know im loosing a lot of lumins..

just wondering if anyone has experamented with this.. how much heat is this light really putting off?   thanks for any help..


----------



## nouvellechef (May 26, 2011)

A bit of heat. You need a organic air hepa filter on the intake outside. You can build a box around it and hide it too without losing any extra cfm's.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 26, 2011)

Im with *nouvellechef*..I to run duct from outside through my lights and back out...I got the square filter from Homedepot for your furnace..says blocks pollen/mites/dust molacules...I just cutt some and use 6 in clamp ...last spring was bad on my lights as well...I feel for ya bro...but these filters will help..and I didnt notice a spike in heat

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Bleek187 (May 26, 2011)

ahh good idea... im gonna do a little bit of testing without the glass and the air.. seeing as how i gotta take the glass off to clean it now anyway.. if i hook it back up ill def try that out.. i cant put a filter on the outside.. i built a box thats mounted in the window.. its painted black and has a U shape turn in it to keep any light from coming out..  from the outside you cant even tell theres anything there it just looks like a dark window.. even when the lights are on.. anyway so. not enough room outside for a filter.. but rite on the other side of the box.. perfect.. thanks alot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2011)

Without the glass, it is going to get hot hot hot.


----------

